# need 4 floor pans for 1972 3.0 csi



## sirjoshalot (Apr 16, 2011)

looking for either original or close: 18 or 20 gauge.
need all 4. thanks


----------



## koopman (Apr 4, 2014)

*Floor pans.*

Hi,
Try CSI in Ca.
Koopman


----------



## koopman (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi,
Just found a site on Ebay named Roger's Tii. He has floor pans listed at $195 each. Phone 866-975- 2002.
Good Luck
Koopman


----------



## koopman (Apr 4, 2014)

*Floor pans.*

Hi;
Call Ben Miller at CSI 909-629-6869.
Good luck
Koopman


----------

